# Battery terminal corrosion



## LB15Rogue (Sep 1, 2018)

2015 Rogue AWD. A few months ago I noticed some corrosion on the positive terminal of the battery. I cleaned it up really well and didn't think much about it. About a week ago I checked it again and found A LOT of corrosion. It was so bad that I barely could get the terminal off the battery. The terminal was being eaten by corrosion. Also, I could not get the other end of the terminal off the fuse block. Some of the corrosion looked wet. I assume it was leaking at the positive terminal of the battery. I decided to replace everything. I bought a new battery and ordered a new terminal and fuse block assembly. All good now. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Usually that's an indication of a leak near the battery post. You did the right thing in replacing the battery. Warm water and baking soda and a little scrubbing with an old toothbrush or small wire brush work well at cleaning off corrosion. The anti-corrosion "donuts" and anti-corrosion spray (or, wheel bearing grease, if you're "thrifty") work well at preventing future build up on the cable ends.


----------



## LB15Rogue (Sep 1, 2018)

Thank you for the reply. After installing everything, I coated everything with dielectric grease. I'm going to watch it closely for a while, but I think it's okay now.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Agreed on this one. Some small leakage over time is expected which usually oxidizes the brass / zinc / steel terminal and the copper wire that heads off towards the starter (eventually). Yours sounds like it was leaking a quite a bit, and as such the condensate of battery acid is fairly strong hydro sulfuric acid, it's not surprising.


----------

